

Peter Thiel & Garry Kasparov - beefman
http://chessbase.com/newsdetail.asp?newsid=6923

======
detokaal
It appears his Fide rating is about 2200, which is comparable to about 2300 in
the USA. For non chess players, his rating places him in the top 2% of rated
players in the world.

Here is his US Chess rating history:

[http://main.uschess.org/datapage/ratings_graph.php?memid=120...](http://main.uschess.org/datapage/ratings_graph.php?memid=12056150)

------
beefman
Who knew he played chess (and at the Master level)?

~~~
zck
You didn't know Kasparov played chess?

Seriously, though, from what I can tell, Thiel is rated 2199[1], which isn't
Master level. That's still enough to be the 21,246th best player in the world.

[1] <http://ratings.fide.com/card.phtml?event=2022389>

~~~
beefman
He is a Life Master

[http://main.uschess.org/assets/msa_joomla/MbrDtlMain.php?120...](http://main.uschess.org/assets/msa_joomla/MbrDtlMain.php?12056150)

(As a U.S. resident, he probably hasn't had much exposure to FIDE-rated
events... and in fact his FIDE profile says only 10 games)

